

Can colored LED lights solve Japan's suicidal blues  - ukfishfingers
http://www.globalpost.com/video/general/091023/japan-blue-lights

======
FrancofileL
Interesting tech approach to a social/psychological issue.

------
shj86
This story is pretty crazy! Wow.

